# Manageable train ride for 90-year old mom



## Jan R (May 31, 2016)

Hi all - my 90 year old mother is pretty frail but still adventurous. She used to love to travel, but can't get out of the house much these days and is going a little stir-crazy. So, I've decided to surprise her with a first class Amtrak ride, round trip, all within about 6 hours, between Boston and ??? Would anyone have suggestions of a destination station that fits these preferences:

1) within ~2 hours of Boston

2) route stops at Rte 128 Station, closest station to her house. (She doesn't have the stamina to get to the North Station departure for the Downeaster, which otherwise would have been perfect)

3) relatively scenic route

4) a pretty station that has fairly easy transfer from southbound to northbound platforms for the return (in case she is fading and we need to turn right around)

5) a station that has a nice restaurant either right inside the station or very close by (as in right next door to the station)

I know all this adds up to the Acela Express or the Northeast Regional, but I'm having a hard time figuring out what the routes look like or what the stations are really like.

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. My mother is a real trouper, and she will be so happy to get out and about for an Amtrak adventure!

Thanks in advance -

JR


----------



## PVD (May 31, 2016)

If money is not an issue, Acela first class, with at seat service, might be the way to go. Not sure what destination works best.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 31, 2016)

Here's a list of the station (all regionals) stops within 2 hours of Rte 128. I've also included links to one of our members website that describes the stations and includes pictures (though things may have changed since he updated each of these).

Providence, RI www.subwaynut.com/mbta/commuter_rail/providence/index.php

Kingston, RI www.subwaynut.com/amtrak/kingston/index.php

Westerly, RI www.subwaynut.com/amtrak/westerly/index.php

Mystic, CT www.subwaynut.com/amtrak/mystic/index.php

New London, CT www.subwaynut.com/mnr/shore_line_east/new_london/index.php

Old Saybrook, CT www.subwaynut.com/mnr/shore_line_east/old_saybrook/index.php

You'll have to look at the time tables to figure out good "turn around" trains

www.amtrak.com/ccurl/192/760/Northeast-Corridor-Schedule-W04-050216.pdf

www.amtrak.com/ccurl/894/970/Northeast-Corridor-Schedule-W06-050216.pdf


----------



## Devil's Advocate (May 31, 2016)

It's very nice of you to look into this but I'm not so sure this is such a good idea. We looked into this with my grandparents when they were at a similar age but in the end it just didn't make any sense. When you're 90 years old it takes a lot of effort to get around, you can become extremely exhausted very quickly without warning, and any little nick or scratch can rip large patches of skin clean off. Mixing a severely debilitating age with a very busy commuter corridor like the NEC sounds like a potential disaster to me. I'm not sure it's fair to the other travelers to put their schedule at risk for the purpose of a last call joy ride. Why not take a scenic drive where you control the distance and scheduling as necessary? Perhaps visiting a station with an open platform to see the trains pass by?


----------



## fairviewroad (May 31, 2016)

Devil's Advocate said:


> It's very nice of you to look into this but I'm not so sure this is such a good idea. We looked into this with my grandparents when they were at a similar age but in the end it just didn't make any sense. When you're 90 years old it takes a lot of effort to get around, you can become extremely exhausted very quickly without warning, and any little nick or scratch can rip large patches of skin clean off. Mixing a severely debilitating age with a very busy commuter corridor like the NEC sounds like a potential disaster to me. I'm not sure it's fair to the other travelers to put their schedule at risk for the purpose of a last call joy ride. Why not take a scenic drive where you control the distance and scheduling as necessary? Perhaps visiting a station with an open platform to see the trains pass by?


Not all 90-year-olds have the same health challenges. I suspect the OP knows her mother's limitations better than you. It seems like she's aware of some of the potential pitfalls and is planning accordingly.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (May 31, 2016)

fairviewroad said:


> Devil's Advocate said:
> 
> 
> > It's very nice of you to look into this but I'm not so sure this is such a good idea. We looked into this with my grandparents when they were at a similar age but in the end it just didn't make any sense. When you're 90 years old it takes a lot of effort to get around, you can become extremely exhausted very quickly without warning, and any little nick or scratch can rip large patches of skin clean off. Mixing a severely debilitating age with a very busy commuter corridor like the NEC sounds like a potential disaster to me. I'm not sure it's fair to the other travelers to put their schedule at risk for the purpose of a last call joy ride. Why not take a scenic drive where you control the distance and scheduling as necessary? Perhaps visiting a station with an open platform to see the trains pass by?
> ...


The part that alerted me to the potential precariousness of the situation was the remark that her mother would be incapable of reaching the Downeaster, which for all other intents and purposes seems like the perfect train for a surprise last run. Reaching the DE sounds like a natural and objective litmus test for true travel capability to me. The NEC workaround doesn't make as much sense to me. Maybe the mother could take a private vehicle or Uber/Lyft/Taxi/Shuttle to reach the Downeaster and back?


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 31, 2016)

I agree with DA on this one. The Downeaster is perfect for a Day trip and North Station isn't that much harder to reach than South Station or Back Bay whether by Rail, Taxi/Ride Share or Private Vehicle.


----------



## fairviewroad (May 31, 2016)

Devil's Advocate said:


> The part that alerted me to the potential precariousness of the situation was the remark that her mother would be incapable of reaching the Downeaster, which for all other intents and purposes seems like the perfect train for a surprise last run. Reaching the DE sounds like a natural and objective litmus test for true travel capability to me. The NEC workaround doesn't make as much sense to me. Maybe the mother could take a private vehicle or Uber/Lyft/Taxi/Shuttle to reach the Downeaster and back?


Fair point, but if the OP is located near the Rt 128 station, I can see how traveling into downtown Boston raises the bar considerably. It may be the OP herself isn't entirely comfortable with getting there. A there-and-back trip on Acela or NER from RTE offers far more schedule possibilities without the added hassle of getting to/from downtown Boston at the start and end of the day. Yeah, the scenery isn't going to win any awards but as an easy day trip, I think a scoot down to some place in CT might fit the bill.

EDIT TO ADD: Plus, maybe 90-year-old mom has a NEED FOR SPEED in which case the Acela southbound out of RTE would be perfect.


----------



## Alice (May 31, 2016)

Until her death, I found train trips to be the easiest way to take my mother on trips. These were not independent, they were with me or another trusted adult. Earlier when she was more independent, I took her on a tour of buses around her home and then she was okay by herself with her scooter. So if there is any question about your mother's independence on a train, you might go with her the first time.


----------



## the_traveler (May 31, 2016)

If it's still there (it's been a while since I stopped there), OSB (Old Saybrook, CT) may be a consideration for a trip. There is an elevator between the platforms. Also, between the platforms and the station/waiting room is a sit down restaurant!


----------

